# Proper Study Guide for Cvil Service Test?



## Kalex100 (Apr 19, 2016)

Greetings,
I'm wondering if the state of MA does a LEAB test as well or is it just straight up standard civil service testing? not much resources are available when searching for 'MA Civil Service" and I apologize if it's been asked before, however I wasn't able to find any information on it.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kalex100 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you so much for that info!


----------

